# Store a String in a BufferedReader



## michael13 (14. Jun 2004)

i need to store a string in a bufferedreader. is there any possibility like 
	
	
	
	





```
bufferedreader br = new bufferedreader(String s)
```
 ?


----------



## Isaac (14. Jun 2004)

A Buffered Reader needs a character input stream to work. This input stream has to be a subclass of reader. These subclasses are BufferedReader, CharArrayReader, FilterReader, InputStreamReader, PipedReader, StringReader.

So 


```
bufferedreader br = new bufferedreader(new StringReader(String s));
```

should work.


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Jun 2004)

We also have an english forum: http://www.java-forum.org/en/


----------

